# Adaptateur FireWire Thunderbolt



## Norvik (3 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'envisage de m'équiper d'un MacBook Air 11". Mais celui-ci possède un port Thunderbolt et pas de FireWire. Hors mes disques sont en FireWire 400 ou/et 800

Une recherche générale sur Google m'indique que Sonnet a sorti une tel adaptateur en 2011. Mais impossible de trouver un distributeur. Même l'assistance commerciale d'Apple n'a pu me renseigner. A priori, et j'en suis étonné, rien non plus sur ce forum.
Suis-je le seul à rencontrer ce problème ?
Ou la solution est-elle évidente ?
Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne.


----------



## lappartien (4 Avril 2012)

http://www.apple.com/fr/thunderbolt/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h25 ----------

http://www.mac4ever.com/articles/hardware/1453/tout_savoir_sur_le_thunderbolt/


----------



## Norvik (4 Avril 2012)

Oui. Je connais. Mais au-delà des intentions quoi de concret ?

Les articles que j'ai consultés datent de début 2011. Depuis des périphériques (peu nombreux), mais pas trace de commercialisation d'un adaptateur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2012)

Déjà, si tu recherchais dans le bon sens : ce qu'il te faut, ça n'est pas un "Adaptateur FireWire Thunderbolt" mais un adaptateur "thunderbolt Firewire". En tapant cette recherche sur Google, je suis de suite tombé sur cette page, d'où un bouton m'a renvoyé sur cette autre page


----------



## Norvik (4 Avril 2012)

Merci de l'info Pascal 77.

J'avais vu plusieurs articles sur l'adaptateur Allegro&#8482; FW800 Thunderbolt de Sonnet (voilà pourquoi j'ai repris l'ordre FW - TB), avec une page du site de Sonnet (http://www.sonnettech.fr/news/pr2011/pr041111_thunderbolt.html), qui présente un adaptateur dédié, a priori plus simple et plus économique&#8230; que je n'ai pas retrouvé dans la liste de leurs produits.
Je vais voir chez les distributeurs indiqués par ton lien.
Résultat à venir.


----------



## lappartien (4 Avril 2012)

ils le font aussi chez macways.pour info


----------



## Norvik (6 Avril 2012)

Oui et non.

Je viens d'avoir le retour du distributeur en France qui confirme mes craintes : la production de l'adaptateur dédié "Sonnet Allegro FW800 - Thunderbolt" a été abandonnée&#8230; 

La seule solution consiste à s'équiper d'un lecteur de carte TB et d'une carte FW.
Bref, on est très loin de la philosophie ultra portable du MBA 11" que je rêvais de pouvoir glisser simplement dans mon porte-documents.

Apple Store avait raison. Il n'y a pas de solution simple pour connecter les MBA équipés du port Thunderbolt, voulu par Apple, avec les accessoires ou les Mac équipés de ports FireWire, portés par Apple...
Y a-t-il un stratège chez Apple ?

Ce port de l'avenir (dixit Apple Store) n'a donc pas de présent. Je crains de devoir conjuguer Apple au passé.

Merci de votre contribution. Je suis simplement étonné de l'absence de réaction face à cette situation.


----------



## magoule (6 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me suis posé les mêmes questions que toi, ai cherché comme toi sans trouver de choses convaincantes, et finalement j'ai réalisé que souvent, comme pour moi, quand on a un MBA on a aussi un iMac, et du coup on met ses DD externes sur l'iMac et tout est là, tu n'as plus qu'à te connecter en wi-fi et tu disposes de toutes tes données, finalement tu te rends compte que tu n'as pas besoin de firewire sur ton MBA...

Bien sûr si tu n'as pas d'iMac ça complique un peu les choses...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2012)

Norvik a dit:


> Je suis simplement étonné de l'absence de réaction face à cette situation.



Tout simplement parce que cette situation s'est déjà répétée plusieurs fois au cours de l'histoire d'Apple :

- Quand Apple a mis un port SCSI sur ses Mac, il n'existait quasiment pas de périphériques SCSI, et le peu qu'il y avait était hors de prix.
- Quand Apple a mis des ports USB sur ses Mac, il n'existait quasiment pas de périphériques USB, et le peu qu'il y avait était hors de prix.
- Quand Apple a mis des ports Firewire 400 sur ses Mac, il n'existait quasiment pas de périphériques IEEE1394, et le peu qu'il y avait était hors de prix.

On a vu à chaque fois comment ça évoluait par la suite. D'ici quelques mois, les prix des périphériques Thunderbolt vont commencer à baisser, et l'offre s'étoffer, tant que ces ports ne sont présents que sur des PC, rien ne se passe, mais quand Apple les met sur ses Mac, alors, après un temps, l'offre explose. Dans les exemples, je t'ai fait grâce du Fw800, mais ça s'est aussi passé pareil, et le Thunderbolt ne devrait pas faire exception à la règle. Si on excepte (peut-être, je n'en suis même pas certain) le SCSI, tout le reste était présent sur PC avant ou au pire en même temps que sur Mac, ça n'a rien déclenché  J'ai toujours pensé que la fameuse campagne de pub de Compaq, la campagne "à suivre", c'est Apple, qui aurait du la faire, personne n'a jamais suivi compaq contrairement à ce qu'ils prétendaient, mais depuis 1997 et le retour de Steve Jobs aux commandes, tout le monde suit Apple !


----------



## Norvik (6 Avril 2012)

magoule a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me suis posé les mêmes questions que toi, ai cherché comme toi sans trouver de choses convaincantes, et finalement j'ai réalisé que souvent, comme pour moi, quand on a un MBA on a aussi un iMac, et du coup on met ses DD externes sur l'iMac et tout est là, tu n'as plus qu'à te connecter en wi-fi et tu disposes de toutes tes données, finalement tu te rends compte que tu n'as pas besoin de firewire sur ton MBA...
> 
> Bien sûr si tu n'as pas d'iMac ça complique un peu les choses...



C'est pas vraiment au bureau que j'utiliserai le MBA, mais quand je suis en mission.
Mon iMac a rendu l'âme peu avant Noël. J'ai pu le redémarrer en mode target pour récupérer le contenu avec mon iBook. Ce que je ne saurais faire avec les nouveaux MBA&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h21 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout simplement parce que cette situation s'est déjà répétée plusieurs fois au cours de l'histoire d'Apple :
> 
> - Quand Apple a mis un port SCSI sur ses Mac, il n'existait quasiment pas de périphériques SCSI, et le peu qu'il y avait était hors de prix.
> - Quand Apple a mis des ports USB sur ses Mac, il n'existait quasiment pas de périphériques USB, et le peu qu'il y avait était hors de prix.
> - Quand Apple a mis des ports Firewire 400 sur ses Mac, il n'existait quasiment pas de périphériques IEEE1394, et le peu qu'il y avait était hors de prix.



J'ai toujours mon PowerBook G3 Wallstreet, avec les premiers ports USB et un port SCSI. Je n'étais donc pas coupé de mon environnement existant. Au même titre que les applications conçues du temps des processeurs 68000 tournaient sur PowerPC&#8230;
C'était une évolution intelligente. Le progrès dans la continuité.

En plus, il a une baie PCcard avec une carte FireWire. Ce qui en a fait longtemps l'interface parfaite avec mes archives. 
Bien sûr je m'en sers mois souvent, mais c'était une machine très polyvalente. Certainement la meilleure qu'Apple n'aie jamais conçue.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> On a vu à chaque fois comment ça évoluait par la suite. D'ici quelques mois, les prix des périphériques Thunderbolt vont commencer à baisser, et l'offre s'étoffer, tant que ces ports ne sont présents que sur des PC, rien ne se passe, mais quand Apple les met sur ses Mac, alors, après un temps, l'offre explose.



Il me semble que l'USB2 est apparu d'abord sur PC. Il a entraîné un déclin du FW, d'abord sur les camescopes pour finalement toucher le stockage. La notoriété d'Apple ne suffit pas à maintenir une techno.
Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, quant à l'intérêt du Thunderbolt. Je trouve simplement regrettable de ne pas proposer le FireWire en parallèle, ou une interface d'adaptation. 
Quid de ma caméra, par exemple ? Il n'y a pas que la production artistique. Il m'arrive de m'en servir comme bloc-notes d'images dans mon boulot.
Je n'ai pas les moyens (et pas seulement financier) de changer tout mon environnement à chaque fois qu'apparaît une nouvelle technologie.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans les exemples, je t'ai fait grâce du Fw800, mais ça s'est aussi passé pareil, et le Thunderbolt ne devrait pas faire exception à la règle.


C'est pas trop compliqué de trouver un câble FW400 / FW800.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2012)

Norvik a dit:


> J'ai toujours mon PowerBook G3 Wallstreet, avec les premiers ports USB et un port SCSI. Je n'étais donc pas coupé de mon environnement existant. Au même titre que les applications conçues du temps des processeurs 68000 tournaient sur PowerPC&#8230;
> C'était une évolution intelligente. Le progrès dans la continuité.
> 
> En plus, il a une baie PCcard avec une carte FireWire. Ce qui en a fait longtemps l'interface parfaite avec mes archives.
> Bien sûr je m'en sers mois souvent, mais c'était une machine très polyvalente. Certainement la meilleure qu'Apple n'aie jamais conçue.



Non non, tu n'avais pas un Wallstreet, alors, le Wallstreet ne pouvait avoir de l'USB qu'au travers d'une PCCard (c'était le cas du mien), le seul PowerBook a avoir conjugué USB et SCSI, c'était le Lombard (aussi appelé "clavier bronze"). Cela dit, je n'ai pas gardé mon lombard, alors que je ne me séparerais de mon Pismo pour rien au monde (le modèle d'après, où le SCSI avait été remplacé par le Firewire, et ou l'Open firmware était devenu flashable (ce qui lui permet aujourd'hui encore de faire tourner Tiger).



Norvik a dit:


> Il me semble que l'USB2 est apparu d'abord sur PC. Il a entraîné un déclin du FW, d'abord sur les camescopes pour finalement toucher le stockage. La notoriété d'Apple ne suffit pas à maintenir une techno.



L'USB2 est certes apparu sur PC, mais il n'a jamais concurrencé le Firewire, et encore moins entrainé son déclin, les disques USB sont une aberration technique, quand tu pense qu'il suffit de brancher une souris ou une imprimante sur le même contrôleur pour diviser sa bande passante par 2 ! 



Norvik a dit:


> Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, quant à l'intérêt du Thunderbolt. Je trouve simplement regrettable de ne pas proposer le FireWire en parallèle, ou une interface d'adaptation.



Tu as choisi le MacBook Air, ce n'est pas la faute d'Apple si ton besoin réel était en fait le MacBook Pro, tu ne peux pas vouloir un ordi format feuille de papier avec 25 prises d'interface dessus. Quant aux adaptateurs, ça a de tout temps été le boulot des accessoiristes (ni Apple, ni les fabricants de PC n'en fabriquent), et ça n'est pas la faute d'Apple non plus si l'accessoire dont tu as besoin n'est plus fabriqué.



Norvik a dit:


> C'est pas trop compliqué de trouver un câble FW400 / FW800.



Ben nan, ça se trouve partout, FNAC, boutiques d'informatique, et j'en passe


----------



## Norvik (10 Avril 2012)

Tu as raison. J'ai plus retenu le nom Wallstreet que les autres. Mais "Bronze" est bien son surnom.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'USB2 est certes apparu sur PC, mais il n'a jamais concurrencé le Firewire, et encore moins entrainé son déclin, les disques USB sont une aberration technique, quand tu pense qu'il suffit de brancher une souris ou une imprimante sur le même contrôleur pour diviser sa bande passante par 2 !



Combien de caméras sont encore équipées en FireWire ? Et de disques ? On en trouve, mais il faut bien chercher derrière la multitude en USB.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant aux adaptateurs, ça a de tout temps été le boulot des accessoiristes (ni Apple, ni les fabricants de PC n'en fabriquent), et ça n'est pas la faute d'Apple non plus si l'accessoire dont tu as besoin n'est plus fabriqué.



Apple ne les fabrique pas plus que ses écrans, ses disques, ses barrettes de mémoire, ou ses processeurs... Pourtant il fournit des adaptateurs VGA avec ses portables (j'en ai justement un qui relie mon iBook à un écran 19")



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, ça se trouve partout, FNAC, boutiques d'informatique, et j'en passe



Je n'ai pas dit autre chose. Et c'est bien la différence avec le Thunderbolt. D'où ce post.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2012)

Norvik a dit:


> Combien de caméras sont encore équipées en FireWire ? Et de disques ? On en trouve, mais il faut bien chercher derrière la multitude en USB.



C'est une logique économique, et une caméra ou un disque dur, en USB, ça reste une aberration, quand tu penses que le simple fait de connecter une souris en plus du disque, ça divise tout simplement sa bande passante par deux, théoriquement (et même plutôt par trois en pratique, avec les collisions de paquets). L'USB (1, 2 et même 3), c'est fait pour brancher beaucoup de périphériques lents, mais sa gestion arithmétique de la bande passante (qui est divisée à parts égales entre tous les périphériques branchés, quel que soit leur besoin réel), et son absence de gestion des collisions de paquet fait qu'en pratique, un disque Fw400 reste dans tous les cas plus rapide qu'un disque USB2 malgré qu'en théorie, il soit 80 Mb/s plus lent.



Norvik a dit:


> Apple ne les fabrique pas plus que ses écrans, ses disques, ses barrettes de mémoire, ou ses processeurs... Pourtant il fournit des adaptateurs VGA avec ses portables (j'en ai justement un qui relie mon iBook à un écran 19")&#8230;.



Bien obligé, puisque les connexion "mini VGA" des iBook et "mini DVI" de certains PowerBook sont des connexions "propriétaires", personne d'autre ne peut en vendre, sinon, tu penses bien qu'au prix où Apple les vend, il y a belles lurettes que la concurrence se serait jetée dessus. quant au reste (écrans, disques &#8230; Enfin, Time Capsules, parce qu'en dehors de ça, il y a longtemps qu'Apple ne vend plus de disques externes), ils ne les fabriques pas eux même, c'est vrai (et ça l'est aussi pour les Mac), mais c'est eux qui les conçoivent et les font fabriquer. Pour la mémoire, ils sont de simples revendeurs, mais c'est le seul cas.



Norvik a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit autre chose. Et c'est bien la différence avec le Thunderbolt. D'où ce post.



Alors, il y a une grosse différence : Fw 800/400, il suffit de mettre une prise Fw9 au bout d'un câble Fw6 en laissant trois broches "en l'air", rien de compliqué. Thunderbolt/Firewire, là, c'est autre chose, il faut un bridge, et il faut aussi des licences (le Thunderbolt n'est pas libre de droits). Le coût d'un tel adaptateur, dans l'état actuel des choses, risquerait d'être assez prohibitif (ainsi que Sonnet a du s'en rendre compte &#8230; Si le "câble" coûte plus cher que le disque, qui ira l'acheter ?).


----------



## Norvik (10 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as choisi le MacBook Air, ce n'est pas la faute d'Apple si ton besoin réel était en fait le MacBook Pro, tu ne peux pas vouloir un ordi format feuille de papier avec 25 prises d'interface dessus.



Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai écrit. Bien au contraire, je me positionne en futur acheteur (voir l'introduction du post). 
Cela va faire 24 ans que je travaille sur Mac. J'en ai eu 13 en tout (un tiers maison, deux tiers boulot).
Je ne parts donc pas d'une page blanche. J'ai un besoin bien défini avec une contrainte de compatibilité avec l'existant. Cela me semble être assez clair dans mon esprit.
Mon besoin est d'avoir un portable que je puisse glisser dans mon porte-documents. Ma contrainte est de pouvoir me relier à mon environnement "Apple" (disques ; caméra ; autres Mac, en mode target). Un MacBook Air 11" avec un port FireWire serait parfait.
Je n'ai pas besoin de 25 ports ; juste le bon.
Un port FW est-il beaucoup plus encombrant qu'un port USB ? N'était-il pas possible de mettre un port FW à la place d'un des deux ports USB ?

À défaut de solution adaptée, un adaptateur "Thunderbolt-FireWire" ferait l'affaire. Mais il n'y en a pas
Ce choix appartient à Apple. Et cela me semble être une erreur stratégique, si Apple souhaite développer / conserver une clientèle "entreprise".

Mais que me dit Apple ? Que j'ai eu tord de le suivre sur sa technologie FireWire 
Que n'ai-je adopté une caméra USB, des disques USB Quelle naïveté.
Cela accroît-il la confiance pour la suite ? Il n'y a rien de moins sûr. Au contraire, cela m'interroge au moment où je dois renouveler mon parc.

La compatibilité ascendante des Mac comme leur capacité à lire et écrire sur des supports du monde PC a été un des deux piliers fondateurs (l'autre c'est son OS) de mon choix initial.
Ferais-je le même choix aujourd'hui ? Franchement, je ne sais pas.
L'orientation d'Apple vers les produits de consommation de masse (les iPxx) m'inquiète d'autant plus que la compatibilité ascendante tend à disparaître.
Ce que tu prends pour de la provocation exprime mes doutes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2012)

Norvik a dit:


> Ce choix appartient à Apple. Et cela me semble être une erreur stratégique, si Apple souhaite développer / conserver une clientèle "entreprise".



Ben c'est là que nous ne sommes pas d'accord : ce choix n'appartient pas à Apple, Apple n'est pas propriétaire de la technologie Thunderbolt, c'est Intel, qui en possède les droits, et Apple ne commercialisant pas de produits Firewire, si un jour un adaptateur Thunderbolt-Firewire apparait sur le marché, ça ne risque pas d'être Apple qui le lance (ni Intel, d'ailleurs, mais bien un fabricant qui a des produits Firewire à son catalogue, ou un spécialiste des interfaces, comme Sonnet).


----------



## Norvik (10 Avril 2012)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi sur la supériorité technique du FW sur l'USB. Et cela a dicté mes choix : au premiers les disques et ma caméra, au second mon imprimante, clavier, souris&#8230;
N'est-ce pas pour pallier au manque de pilotage du partage de la bande passante du port USB, qu'il y en a plusieurs sur les machines, outre l'aspect "hub" ?

Revenons à l'histoire du Macintosh, du WYSIWIG, du Plug and Play. Pour imposer son concept, Apple sortait son premier Mac avec une imprimante reproduisant à l'identique ce qu'il y avait à l'écran. Il récidivait en commercialisant la première imprimante laser, puis un appareil photo numérique. 
Produire des périphériques n'était pas sa vocation. Mais cette démarche volontariste marquait son engagement dans sa démarche. Et cela a produit ses fruits. Même Microsoft s'est converti à l'interface graphique&#8230;

Qu'en serait-il si Apple avait eu une politique attentiste ? Parlerait-on encore du Mac ?

Je trouve qu'Apple jour petit bras avec la technologie Thunderbolt. Son engagement se limite à l'interface avec son écran. Mais attend que les fabricants de périphériques et d'accessoires fassent la promotion de cette techno. Cette démarche est bien timide face à l'offensive USB 3.
Politique d'autant plus fragile que la techno est complexe (le câble renferme de l'électronique si j'ai bien compris) et chère. Et  qu'en plus il y aurait divergence avec la vision d'Intel.

Faute d'adhésion franche, le port Thunderbolt peut être considéré comme un format propriétaire. Qu'Apple prenne l'initiative de promouvoir un adaptateur serait un signe fort de sa volonté de promouvoir cette technologie.
Cela me fait penser à la bataille des formats des magnétoscopes au début des années 80. Les "Bétamax" de Sony et "V200" de Philips étaient techniquement supérieurs au "VHS". Et pourtant&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2012)

Je ne suis pas certain que ça soit un bon plan d'investir massivement au niveau de la connectique thunderbolt alors qu'i y a un fort risque de retour nul sur investissement. Imagine, ils sortent l'adaptateur, et un mois après Intel annonce que Thunderbolt passe à laa fibre optique, ils auraient l'air fin !

Quant à la politique d'Apple de 1985 à 1995 avec tous ces merveilleux accessoires et modèles, je te rappelle qu'il s'en est fallu de peu qu'elle ne cause la disparition de la marque, ça n'est pas en vendant 4 exemplaires de chacun des 50 produits du catalogue qu'on gagne de l'argent, mais bien en vendant 50 exemplaires de chacun des 4 produits du catalogue, Steve Jobs l'avait bien compris, lorsqu'il a recentré Apple autour de son c&#339;ur de métier en 1997 !


----------



## Norvik (12 Avril 2012)

Le risque est-il moins grand pour les fabricants d'accessoires ? Si Apple, avec sa puissance financière et sa notoriété, doute de ses choix, que doit-il en être des développeurs et des acheteurs ? La prise de risque existe déjà. Développer ce nouveau port sur ses machines ne me semble pas être un investissement totalement négligeable. Il est d'autant plus fort qu'Apple laisse l'initiative à des tiers... alors qu'il existe une solution concurrente sérieuse. La balle n'est plus dans son camp. 

Il y a une différence entre initier une démarche (comme la chaîne graphique) et l'éparpillement industriel. Il faut un peu de doigté pour naviguer entre les écueils du monolithisme et de la dispersion. Quant au coeur de métier, que représente encore l'activité Mac dans l'empire Apple ?
En s'arrêtant au milieu du gué dans le developpement de ce nouveau port, la branche informatique ne risque-t-elle pas de se fragiliser et de se marginaliser davantage ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2012)

Norvik a dit:


> Le risque est-il moins grand pour les fabricants d'accessoires ? Si Apple, avec sa puissance financière et sa notoriété, doute de ses choix, que doit-il en être des développeurs et des acheteurs ? La prise de risque existe déjà. Développer ce nouveau port sur ses machines ne me semble pas être un investissement totalement négligeable. Il est d'autant plus fort qu'Apple laisse l'initiative à des tiers... alors qu'il existe une solution concurrente sérieuse. La balle n'est plus dans son camp.
> 
> Il y a une différence entre initier une démarche (comme la chaîne graphique) et l'éparpillement industriel. Il faut un peu de doigté pour naviguer entre les écueils du monolithisme et de la dispersion. Quant au coeur de métier, que représente encore l'activité Mac dans l'empire Apple ?
> En s'arrêtant au milieu du gué dans le developpement de ce nouveau port, la branche informatique ne risque-t-elle pas de se fragiliser et de se marginaliser davantage ?



Tu semble confondre "autour" et "alentours", là, le métier d'Apple, ce sont les ordinateurs (le métier de sa branche "ordinateurs", du moins), et comme la quasi totalité des constructeurs d'ordinateurs, ils ne fabriquent ni périphériques, ni accessoires (même si certains en vendent sous leur Marque, comme Dell, par exemple pour les imprimantes, ce sont en fait des imprimantes d'autres marques, Lexmark pour beaucoup, recarrossées par leurs soins).

Si tu achètes un ordi chez Asus, Dell, Toshiba HP ou autres, il aura aussi un port Thunderbolt, et ni Asus, ni Dell, ni Toshiba ni HP n'ont d'adaptateurs Thunderbolt-xxx à leur catalogue, pourtant, ils ont tous vendus des écrans qui n'étaient pas Thunderbolt !

Les accessoires, il y a des fabricants d'accessoires pour les produire, et ça n'est pas le rôle des fabricants d'ordinateurs de palier à leurs déficiences dans ce domaine lorsqu'il y en a, chacun son métier !


----------



## macelys (14 Juin 2012)

Bonjour
Je me suis posée la même question à quelques mois d'intervalle... J'ai épluché tous les sites et rien trouvé... MAIS !!!... comme je n'avais plus le choix, j'ai dû commander un nouveau mac (book air 13'') SANS la connectique si précieuse (sauvegarde et stockage sur disque dur firewire et connection camera firewire). J'ai posé la question à la plateforme mac et mon interlocuteur hollandais a appelé en Angleterre et on lui a annoncé la bonne nouvelle : l'adaptateur sera dispo en juillet !!!! 
Donc patience ! Le futur vient au secours du présent en sauvant le passé !!!!


----------

